# Nigerian Dwarf Goats and feeding



## BarnyardBlast (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here and new with goats. We are trying to transform our property into a farm. We purchased chickens earlier this year and last week bought Nigerian Dwarf goats (six of them). We had the pens ready (and we're building portable pens as well), but I'm still confused about feeding. We have a 2 year old buck who is super-friendly and wants to eat and play with us all the time. We have an almost 2 year old female, 1 year old female, 2 - 3 month old females and 1 two month old wether. The lady we bought from said to feed them Noble goat and goat chow. We are feeding them basically what they want to eat of those two, but also added in black oil sunflower seeds and goat minerals. Currently, the ladies and the littles all eat the same thing from the same two feeding containers. They were all dam raised (the buck is bottle raised). I'd love to feed them separately since their needs will all be different. They also get hay (free choice). They are not in a pastured area but we are working on those pens. They are currently in two different pens (the wether will eventually go in with the buck) where they can see each other but not interact. 

I keep reading about others feeding their goats grain but is that different from the goat pellets that we give? And, should we be limiting their feeding? How can we train each goat to eat from their own bucket? (If that's possible). What's the difference between noble goat and goat chow? (Why do I feed them both?)

Thanks for your help  They are so cute and we are having so much fun watching them, but I want to make sure we are doing everything correctly.


----------



## Melanie (Jun 27, 2014)

I believe both foods are grain, but I am not sure because I feed a different grain.  You should not free feed grain, they will eat to much.  I give my 6 month old Nigerian kids 1/2 cup 50% grain 50% alfalfa pellets 2 times a day.  My does who are not lactating get 1 cup of the same mix 2 times a day.  My lactating does get 2 cups of the mix 2 times a day.  I do not have a buck so I can not help there.  You have to kind of feed on the goats needs,  I have one that requires more grain then the others or she gets to thin.  They should have a free choice loose goat mineral available all the time, no blocks.  It is really hard to keep them from eating out of each others bowls but I have heard of it being done.  I just seperate mine.  Congrats on the new goats and I hope this helps.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 27, 2014)

Melanie is right on the mark.

When people talk about feeding grain, a pelleted goat feed would classify as grain.

They do not need to be fed feed or grain free choice.

I don't know which is better, Noble goat, or goat chow.  I think both are Purina products.  We buy a local mix .

Free Choice hay is good.  Free choice loose minerals is good.

I believe if I were you I'd start about were Melanie is, half cup for the 3 month old, a cup for the two mature does.

I'd get alfalfa pellets and give the buck a cup of those instead of the feed during the summer. I'd keep the wether with the buck and feed the same. You may want to feed him some feed if he starts to lose weight during the rut.

Welcome to the forum, and congratulations on the new Nigerians.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 27, 2014)

Feeding suggestions sounds good to me. The only way to make sure they get the amount they need is to separate them. Either by pens or tying just well they eat and are supervised. I separate my goats for grain feeding. My buck and wether are pastured and housed together and my girls are separate from them. being new, get ready for some buck business(maybe). Some are not any problem at all. Mine however likes to jump, climb and Houdini his way through every fence I have during my girls heat time. We had one not planned pregnancy this last spring.


----------



## Dogma (May 10, 2018)

How much to feed a new nursing mommy? She's looking thin. Had two boys a week ago. Thank you.


----------



## Latestarter (May 13, 2018)

@Dogma Typically good quality hay 24/7. I have no personal experience with Nigies... I own Lamanchas. I feed all my girls pellets twice a day and increase or decrease over time depending on how they "look". Right now they're nursing and I'm milking, so there is a huge demand. I'm presently feeding each adult doe (Lamanchas) about 3-4 cups of 16% pellets with AC (for the wethers), twice a day, plus (I use) alfalfa hay free choice 24/7, and whatever they can browse/graze in the pasture. (they're STILL thin, but getting better).


----------



## Dogma (May 16, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> @Dogma Typically good quality hay 24/7. I have no personal experience with Nigies... I own Lamanchas. I feed all my girls pellets twice a day and increase or decrease over time depending on how they "look". Right now they're nursing and I'm milking, so there is a huge demand. I'm presently feeding each adult doe (Lamanchas) about 3-4 cups of 16% pellets with AC (for the wethers), twice a day, plus (I use) alfalfa hay free choice 24/7, and whatever they can browse/graze in the pasture. (they're STILL thin, but getting better).


ThAnk you


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 20, 2018)

When I did have Nigerians, they all where use to collars and leashes. I would use those to tether only at feeding time to be sure each was getting what they needed.  My girls got a cup of 16%  pellets with AC each day, 3-4 months got 1/2 cup, and bucks & wethers got 1/2 cup of pellets, plus I would add Black oil sunflower seeds (about 1/4-1/3 cup. The lactating does got a cup, bucks in rut got a cup. In the winter months I added 1/2 cup alfalfa pellets to their feed & free choice hay 24/7. Loose minerals & baking soda free choice as well(all year). During late Spring, Summer & early Fall my pasture and wooded area was more than enough to keep them healthy. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 7, 2018)

goats&moregoats said:


> When I did have Nigerians, they all where use to collars and leashes. I would use those to tether only at feeding time to be sure each was getting what they needed.  My girls got a cup of 16%  pellets with AC each day, 3-4 months got 1/2 cup, and bucks & wethers got 1/2 cup of pellets, plus I would add Black oil sunflower seeds (about 1/4-1/3 cup. The lactating does got a cup, bucks in rut got a cup. In the winter months I added 1/2 cup alfalfa pellets to their feed & free choice hay 24/7. Loose minerals & baking soda free choice as well(all year). During late Spring, Summer & early Fall my pasture and wooded area was more than enough to keep them healthy. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


Thanks.


----------



## Sheryl (Jul 7, 2018)

I  just adopted two weathers and three does, Nigerian dwarfs.   They are seven years Old.  Some say no to feeding alfalfa because it’s too high in protein for the males but it’s the only leafy hay we have in our area. They even leave the Stems even of that.   

 I am also feeding a general pelleted feed. Is it OK if the girls get the AC supplement?  I don’t have the meat goat pelleted feed with the AC. If I get that would it be OK if the girls ate that too? Or should I feed 2 different pellet feeds?  That would be super hard .  I have the minerals out free choice.


----------



## animalmom (Jul 7, 2018)

@Sheryl, congrats on becoming another human owned by goats!  Welcome to BYH, glad you found us, tickled pink you are here and posting.

Yes, your girls can have the pellets with AC as long as you are not milking them for your consumption.  Also check the label on the pellet bag to see if the pellets are "medicated"  that usually means a drug to help prevent cocci.  You do not want to be drinking that milk either.  Although to be honest no one has ever told me why, just don't do it.

I have Nigerians and feed my boys and wethers a medicated pellet with both AC and the stuff for cocci.  My girls get a separate pellet that has no medication.  Yeah it is a slight pain in the lower half to deal with two feeds that look a lot alike, but I mark the galvanized iron cans with pink or blue duct tape.  

Can I ask a favor?  Would you put your general location in your profile?  It is helpful to know someone's general area when answering some questions.  It makes tailoring the answer easier.  Your state is general enough.  We might shamelessly beg you for pictures of your goaties but we won't come camp on your front steps.  Promise.  Unless invited.


----------

